
Adding video effects to Microsoft Teams calls - george_cave
https://www.designedbycave.co.uk/2020/Microsoft_Teams/
======
george_cave
Now that millions of us had our first taste of remote working last week, I
thought it was time to make the whole experience more fun. Video effects for
Microsoft Teams using virtual webcams. Works with Zoom, Skype and many others!

